# Menswear for women



## luvsic (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey ladies,

Remember this post? Well, good news! I've finally found a style I want to try. *Menswear for women! *For some reason that style appeals to me so much. I mean, I'm not going to follow it religiously (I still like my dresses from time to time) but in all honesty, I've been drawn in like a magnet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Ok, I just have a few basic questions. 

1) Does anyone know how to tame these styles down for casual wear? I like the more "dressy" aspect of menswear, not necessarily the "tomboy" type. But wearing suspenders might not be something I may be able to pull off.

2) Also, does this involve buying shirts in mostly men's cut for the loose, masculine look? It's true that there are cuts in women's sizes that still look a little masculine, like here.

3) I know this style is popular for fall, but is there any way to make it look good year round? I was thinking knee-shorts, fun, youthful t's. 

Anyway, TIA!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 9, 2007)

I love menswear for women also. 
Basics are structured shirts with skinny ties; pinstripe pants, wide legged ones are better than skinny ones; suspenders, buy a pair and see if you like them (I love them paired with walking shorts, and a tank during the summer. For the dressed down aspect of it, you'll still need the pants, clean and crisp, and you can pair if with nice cashmere sweaters in masculine tones, and jersey shirts either long sleeved or short, not 3/4. 
I'm also a huge fan of grandpa sweater vests and vests. I think they're amazing to throw onto of a polo with some jeans or tailored pants.


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 11, 2007)

Well, lucky for you, many designers (from high end to department store and everywhere in between) have gear with a masculine flair.

You don't need to buy Men's tuxedoes and dress shirts, just go for more masculine female clothes. Suspenders and button down blouses paired with a tailored pant and some strong masculine accessories like a nice watch and belt. 

A fedora might make it look too costumey though.


----------



## rainy (Dec 12, 2007)

I just replied to your old post... guess that wasn't necessary : )

I would say that wearing actual mens' shirts is not the best idea, unless they happen to fit you.  Structured women's dress shirts should still allow you to achieve the look you want.  The usual recommendation is that you mix more masculine pieces with feminine pieces to avoid looking like you're playing dress up.  

Sweater vests in manly colors and knits would be good, as would a wider leg trouser vs. a girly fitted style, and maybe a blazer/jacket... a man's scarf has a lot of accessory potential.

You're allowed to change your style seasonally : )... but dress shorts definitely, suit-style vests...


----------



## SparklingWaves (Dec 12, 2007)

You can play it up or down easily.  You can take just a pair of pinstripped pants and put so many things with it:  v-neck sweater, vests, tunics, poet shirts, argyle sweaters, ribbed sweaters, pleated shirts, and pintuck shirts.

If you want them to be more fancy or dressy, just use metallics sweaters, embellished vests, ruffles, velvet jackets, and silks.

You can wear flats or chucky heels with pinstriped pants.  It's just depends on where the seam is on them. I love that style.  It's fun.


----------



## luvsic (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks for the tips everyone! I definately think this style is a lot of fun, even though I don't want to restrict my fashion to strictly menswear. I think it just looks unique and very cool.


----------

